# Beretta 92 Anyone know this symbol? Do you have a clear photo of it?



## Airmad (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello. I'm looking to find out what this symbol is, and to get a clear photo of it.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Roy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please post photos of *all* of the markings on that gun.
Then I might be able to answer your question.
But only "maybe," not "fer sure."


----------



## Airmad (Feb 13, 2016)

Unfortunately that is the only photo I have. It was sent to me by a detective friend looking for answers. He says it's a 92, and I believe that the "aly" is the end of Italy.
Thanks.
Roy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have nothing in my references that matches it.
I'm sorry that I can't help.

Thoughts:
1. To me, it looks as if someone roughly ground off the serial number, among other things. Is that true?
2. Maybe Beretta, or even Taurus, might be able to help. The "Italy" mark seems to indicate Beretta, of course, but Taurus makes 'em too.
3. The mark might be a government-ownership mark, like England's "broad arrow," but it might not be an Italian-government ownership mark.

That's all I've got.


----------



## Airmad (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Guys. The Taurus line is interesting. It certainly looks like someone has been grinding on it, but I don't know if that is where the serial number is. I wonder if it's a special run for a large distributor? The way Talo has special runs of Ruger rifles.
Roy


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Airmad said:


> Thanks Guys. The Taurus line is interesting. It certainly looks like someone has been grinding on it, but I don't know if that is where the serial number is. I wonder if it's a special run for a large distributor? The way Talo has special runs of Ruger rifles.
> Roy


The serial number should be on the frame. It may be best to begin by knowing the date of manufacture and if in fact Beretta manufactured it.

Of course 92 production began in about 1975-76 forward. Your friend didn't give much to go on, but in all honesty it doesn't look like any Beretta 92 markings I've ever seen. Maybe a governments symbol made after the fact as Steve has suggested?

The markings and/or symbol seem to be very crude with the markings likewise being out of place on the slide. I seriuosly doubt that symbol was marked by Beretta. Likewise, knockoffs were produced by Egypt, Turkey, Brazil, France, Taiwan, etc....

Date of Manufacture

Here's a picture of one: http://s473.photobucket.com/user/briancut1023/media/032-7_zps10b6a27e.jpg.html


----------

